# Photocopying Passports



## Gazeebo (Jan 23, 2015)

Am I missing a trick? Fourteen euros for two photocopies of the relevant page of our passports? 

I understand the hidden costs of the machine, ink, labour, rental of site etc., but what are the costs for two photocopies in the rest of Spain?


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

seems a bit high. we had two copies done five euros each, and i thought that was bad enough. that was in cartagena.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If our scanner/printer hasn't been working, we've sometimes taken things to our local print shop to be copied and colour copies of things like passports have been about €0.60 per sheet. Black and white copies are €0.10 per sheet. €14 is daylight robbery!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> If our scanner/printer hasn't been working, we've sometimes taken things to our local print shop to be copied and colour copies of things like passports have been about €0.60 per sheet. Black and white copies are €0.10 per sheet. €14 is daylight robbery!


 Yes same here as well.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Photocopies*



Gazeebo said:


> Am I missing a trick? Fourteen euros for two photocopies of the relevant page of our passports?
> 
> I understand the hidden costs of the machine, ink, labour, rental of site etc., but what are the costs for two photocopies in the rest of Spain?


I am glad that I don't live where you are cos I have to ask for about ten photocopies tomorrow, so I would be seriously out of pocket. I can't remember the precise price, but it is centimos per copy.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The object lesson here is obviously, check the price before you ask for copies! Although I'm sure nobody would have expected to be charged €14 for two copies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gazeebo said:


> Am I missing a trick? Fourteen euros for two photocopies of the relevant page of our passports?
> 
> I understand the hidden costs of the machine, ink, labour, rental of site etc., but what are the costs for two photocopies in the rest of Spain?


I'd say that I'm in the wrong business..... I should just photocopy things! 


You've been ripped off unless you had something like 20 pages done

I'd love to know who it was, except public naming & shaming is against forum rules


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I wonder, were the pages simply copied or notorised as well?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I wonder, were the pages simply copied or notorised as well?


good point


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> I wonder, were the pages simply copied or notorised as well?


Notarised copies here are 3,70€ complete with full iva receipt.Or 3,52€ without receipt 
Photocopies up my local shop are 6c per copy, with a minimum of one. :lol:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We had our passports copied and laminated to credit card size (front and back) for €6 in Benidorm


----------

